# Not new but back...



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

Okay it has been well over a year or two since I have kept a planted tank, I usually have reef tanks. I moved into a new house and wanted to give planted tanks a try. Here are the following specs:

50g Acrylic Tank
Rena XP4 Canister Filter
Current Fixture
- 2x150W HQI 10K
- 4x39W Actinic T5's (not really used)
100W Heater
24 lbs of Flourite Red
30 lbs of Florabase
3 x Driftwood
A few misc plants (not sure but would like identification)
5 Neons
5 Blackfin Neons
3 Red/Black Platy

Sorry, took pics but can't find my camera cord. Please let me know what I should start dosing and if I should start using CO2.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

Found my cord...lol





































Let me know what you think.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You need a lot more plants in there, before you start a fert regimen. If you add any, add very little. 

I believe that the grass like plant is non-aquatic. The green plant is Cabomba carolina & the red one is Alternanthera reineckii.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Definitely needs a lot more plants, including some fast growers. Check out here for some helpful info. I agree with Trena about the far right plant.


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

I wish I could remember the name of that plant on the right. It was at my LFS and was submerged...what is the best way to tell an aquatic plant vs. a non-aquatic?

What about my set-up, any suggestions? I plan to add more plants but ya gotta start somewhere. 

Mike


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

BTW, after doing some research, it looks like I need to pull my lighting down a little. Its cool though as I got this light for free. I will try to find a PC or T5 only fixture.

Mike


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> What about my set-up, any suggestions?


I would move the two pieces of wood away from the center to the sides at an angle.



> BTW, after doing some research, it looks like I need to pull my lighting down a little.


With over 3wpg, this is not a bad idea, especially at the start. If you will be using this kind of lighting, CO2 will definitely be needed.


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

I will definitely be adding CO2, but I am thinking about a 4x39W Tek Fixture. How about the filter I am using, too much? Remember I am used to reef tanks, where extreme is whats cool...lol

Mike


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The XP4 on a 50 is overkill, but since you've got it, what the heck. (I use XP2's on my 50's) It's just a larger interim between filter cleanings.  Just control the outflow on the spray bar so it doesn't blow your fish/plants away.


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah, right now its full blast...I will have to put the control valve on it...lol

Any other thoughts?


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

BTW, do you ever see ShaneSmith around?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> BTW, do you ever see ShaneSmith around?


Haven't seen him post in quite a while.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

MikeRichards said:


> I wish I could remember the name of that plant on the right. It was at my LFS and was submerged...what is the best way to tell an aquatic plant vs. a non-aquatic?


The plant looks like Acorus gramineus 'Variegatus', but may be a small A.calamus 'Variegatus'!
Most non-aquatics seem to have pretty tough, leathery leaves like Anubias (they're the exception to that IME!).


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

I will have to check it out.

Thanks


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

Here is what I am thinking as far as a new light set-up.

Sunlight Supply 4x39W Tek Light with 6K Midday lamps.

I am also looking at getting a 5 lb bottle of CO2, a dual guage regulator, CO2 diffuser, tubing and a Milwaukee Smart pH/CO2 Controller.

What do you all think of this? What should the pH be set at again, I can't remember?

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

Tek light has been ordered and I am picking up my CO2 supplies today or tomorrow.


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

CO2 is all hooked up. I calibrated my pH controller and it said my water was 7.2 so I hooked up the CO2 tank to the controller and I have it lowering the pH (slowly of course). After about 15 mins, its at 7.1 and its on its way to 6.6.

Let me know what you think. I am considering buying a bunch of plants from Aqua Botanic as soon as my Tek light gets here (should be here tomorrow or Friday...sooner the better.)

I had about $80 worth of plants in my cart but maybe some of you could give me some advise on the plants I choose. I will get the list tomorrow when I get to work.

Mike


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

where did you get your co2 in Apopka? Just curious I live in Gainesville.


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

From work but I usually get it from Tri-Tech, a welding shop here in Apopka.

Mike


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

Foreground
-Micro Sword (3)
-Glossostigma (5)

Middle
-Kleiner Bar Sword (1)
-Blyxa Aubertii (2)
-Wendtii Red Bare Root (2)
-Anubias Coffefolia (1)
-Ludwigia Arcuata (3)

Background
-Red Cabomba (3)
-Red Temple (3)
-Rotala Indica (3)
-Rotala Macrandra (2)
-Rotala Wallachii (2)
-Didiplis Diandre (2)
-Ludwigia Repens (1)
-Balansae (2)

That is actually $96, seems my cart of stuff I had yesterday isn't there...

Let me know what you think.

Mike


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

Ok, I can see people don't get many replies on this site...

Anyway, I received my light today. My CO2 is currently at 6.6 and everything seems to be going good. My ammonia is 0 and I am testing nitrite tomorrow...forgot earlier and now the lights are out and the only light in the room is from my monitor...lol

Mike


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Mike, your plant selection might be a bit ambitious, but go for it! Some of those Rotalas, might be better off being planted once the tank has become established. Keep in mind when starting you want fast growing plants to be your main plant type. As the tank settles in, you can start removing those and putting in the ones you're into keeping more long term. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

Okay, I need some fast growing plants. I would like something that stays short for the front...please give me a suggestion as I am starting to get algae. Plus the leaves of my plants are forming bubbles...is that okay?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> ...the leaves of my plants are forming bubbles...is that okay?


 That's called 'pearling'. It's O2 being produced from photosynthesis.



> Okay, I need some fast growing plants.


Check out here for some ideas.



> I would like something that stays short for the front


Check out the plantfinder and look at 'foreground' under 'aquatic placement' for ideas.

Keep in mind some algae will occur in new tanks.


----------

